# My only Old person ailment thread...



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

I have arthritis in my wrists, one is pretty bad, and In one elbow, a little bit, same side, shoulder a tad less.
I do everything right, diet, hydration, stretching after a warm up, post ride fixes bla bla bla,,,,,,,

I start most, not every ride with a little pain, sometimes more than a little.
I finish every ride with zero, None, Nada as In NOT ANY pain anywhere...

Put that In your pipe and smoke It my fellow Old Farts..

I read somewhere that movement Is the only way to fend off, hold off not cure Arthritis. It can be held off Indefinatly I hope.

I wised up about pills, all they do Is make someone money


----------



## binrat (May 25, 2005)

That's great!
I have moderate arthritis in both hips, I find that riding regularly is the best medicine for me.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Little bit of arthritis. That's it, so far.


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

I have it in my feet. I figured out if I don't do some pedaling every 3 days, I get really painful flare-ups on the 4th day.


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

"Motion is lotion" the best thing you can do for arthritis is keep it moving.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Prophylactic tylenol is a good friend indeed. 

If it dont hurt, then you're doing it wrong


----------

